# Alfalfa Pellets - is it really necessary and is there a suitable alernative?



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

So...as many of you know, I live in the tropics, where it is difficult to find good quality anything for a reasonable price. 

I have been feeding my goats alfalfa pellets from Grainland Select for a few months now. I've never had a problem with them, until this most recent bag. I opened it up, and it was LITTERED with corn pieces and barley and a bunch of other things I can't make out. I plan to return this bag, with or without a refund, and let them know why I won't be buying it anymore until the quality of the feed increases or they start bringing in another brand.

I called another feed company asked about their alfalfa pellets they sell, and the only information they provided was it is made from ADM Alliance. (customer service is terrible down here, but that's a whole other issue...).

Now, i'm wondering if anyone has any feedback on those alfalfa pellet brands? My doe in milk who i'm really getting the pellets for, doesn't even like eating them. she eats barely 1lb of pellets a day, if that, and i offer her way more. 

also, b/c alfalfa is now going GMO like corn and soy, i'm hesitant on giving that to my animals, so i almost want to move away from even giving that all together. i feel like a hypocrite for giving my goats GMO when try to avoid it at all costs.

is there other alternatives to calcium than alfalfa? alfalfa supposedly doesn't grow down here - i think it's too hot for alfalfa and soil isn't good for alfalfa growing (not much does...the soil here is terrible).

again, i'm more worried about my doe in milk as opposed to my dry doe and wether. they can just have a bit of grain and lots of forage.

sorry for the long post!


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

ADM Alliance is a good company. I really like their goat feed. I guess all you can do is try them. Hard to get away from alfalfa especially with milkers.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

I wonder though, how milk goats are raised in countries back in the day when there wasn't any alfalfa......


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

There are many who don't feed alfalfa in pellets or flakes and do just fine..but I would imagine the quality and quanity aren't the same..another alternative to pellets is cubes...its going to be hard to avoid GMO..costly to do so, but we are trying to do the same thing...we have started our fodder system and are feeding our chickens,ducks and turkey the fodder right now as we get used tot he system...soon we will be changing our goats over..right now all we can do is mix our own feed so we can choose whats in it..and that can be a pretty penny to do so...with Fodder we can choose what to sprout and adjust as we see a need..I just hope my goats will eat it lol...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

yes, fodder. i'd LOVE to do that, but I can't find barley!!! 

I sprouted some oats but it didn't sprout very well. I tried sprouting some barley from the store, but it's way too humid and things just go moldy (eewwww).

I was reading that someone was doing fermented grains
http://lifeatmennageriefarm.blogspot.com/2013/03/fermented-grain-old-timers-secret.html

I got inspired and tried it. they love it! i'm wondering if I can stick with just this and browse and hay (although mine don't actually eat the hay...).


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I have been sprouting wheat with good success..once we get our shelves set up we will begin for the goats...I think its going to get more difficult to avoid GMO and more costly...we farmers of animals are not screaming our protest enough...they just keep adding to the list..corn and now alfalfa ....two of the most fed grains to animals..not only are GMO foods not good for the animals..its not good for us..Americas food source has been going down the toilet for a long time but this GMO food is really taking it over the top...a few test runs would show how unhealthy it is. At this point we are not buying organic, but if I can get a coop together to buy in bulk I certainly will be ...its kind of scary what the USDA thinks is ok for our families to eat...
as for alfalfa, I bet you can come up with something that will be balanced and provide the calcium they need. Im not great at figuring all that nutritional stuff out but sure am trying lol..


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thanks happybleats!

I completely agree with this whole GMO craziness. there are people who are crying over it, but voices are small at the moment, but I sense that there will be a shift coming. we have won a few fights against the GMOs....slowly but surely!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

chaffhaye is non GMO


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Can Chaffhaye replace alfalfa??


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

happybleats said:


> Can Chaffhaye replace alfalfa??


Definitely YES! I feed Chaffhaye as total replacement in the summer for my goats. Can you get Chaffhaye? Not all goats like it and it may take a few days to couple weeks for them to get used to it. All my goats love it.


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

happybleats said:


> Can Chaffhaye replace alfalfa??


Chaffhaye IS alfalfa just bagged with a fermentation process. Its mostly the leafy parts with little to no stems.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

nope.....no chaffhaye. if I go into the feed store asking for that, I think they're going to look at me as if I have 3 heads.... I already get dirty looks b/c I ask too many questions. lol


----------



## KasKiRanch (May 10, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> Chaffhaye IS alfalfa just bagged with a fermentation process. Its mostly the leafy parts with little to no stems.


So I am reading up on this Chaffhaye...and pretty excited. However what is the average cost for a 50lb bag?

We go through about 40 1100lb big bales a year on feed and it isn't the "Greatest" but hay where I live is STUPID expense because we export most of it. I would love an alternative like that to supplement better quality versus $300/ton of alfalfa.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

> Chaffhaye IS alfalfa just bagged with a fermentation process. Its mostly the leafy parts with little to no stems.


Thanks Stacy..Ill check it out : )


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Yahooo..I found some at our feed store : ) might try this instead of baled alfalfa next which is very stemmy and dry!


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

most of the time you have to find a distributor of the Chaffhaye - thats cool your feed store carries it.

The bags are usually around 17.00 but suppose to last you longer then one bale of hay. Personally I havent actually done the feeding of it, my friend who boards my goats does. She tried going strictly to only chaffhaye but the goats suffered so she is now adding grain back into their diet (much to my relief). She was told by the distributor that it was all the goats would need nutritionally (I didnt believe it) but we found out in a month or so time that it wasnt enough and they needed more. 

So basically in my opinion its a high quality hay but you still need your regular supplements (minerals, grain for milkers, copper etc). I also would like to see her put out some grass hay as just a filler for them, they do seem to get bored with nothing to do. Ive suggested it especially for winter as they do need more to chew and digest to keep them warm.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

yes, Im excited they carry it...they will order anything I as if they have access to it... I read that it suppose to take the place of hay and feed..but I agree,,cant see that being a good idea...I think leaving coastal out would be a good plan...We currently feed grain and alfalfa rationed and coastal free choice...as well as loose minerals, but there is a huge amount of waste in hay and alfalfa...I like to see that cut...: ) thanks Stacy...


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

It maybe can be all they need for say a dry doe but not milkers.


----------



## OakHollowRanch (Jun 6, 2013)

We do not feed alfalfa pellets. Just grain and a tad of BOSS. We do feed alfalfa hay for the calcium, however a lot of people do not feed alfalfa, and still get lots of good milk. Some people even believe alfalfa is dangerous because it is so rich, but I have no problems and everyone I know likes it, so IDK what that it all about. The bottom line, good quality hay and grain can definitely be used in place of alfalfa.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

that's great news! we have a huge amount of browse, and being a coral island on limestone, people say it's high calcium here, and there's definitely lots of calcium in the water (taps are always clogged). maybe i'll start weaning them off of alfalfa and just have the oats, BOSS and peas plus browse and see how it goes....

Thanks for the idea Oak Hollow Ranch!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

... I am so thankful I have a good alfalfa grower. The prices you guys are talking would bankrupt us for sure


----------



## Catahoula (Feb 12, 2013)

StaceyRosado said:


> Chaffhaye IS alfalfa just bagged with a fermentation process. Its mostly the leafy parts with little to no stems.


Actually Chaffhaye has lots of stems. I feed mine just Chaffhaye in the summer. Then again, mine are all wethers...not working or producing goats. They do very well with just Chaffhaye and goat minerals.


----------



## MsScamp (Feb 1, 2010)

nchen7 said:


> I called another feed company asked about their alfalfa pellets they sell, and the only information they provided was it is made from ADM Alliance.


ADM Alliance is a good company, the only downside to them that I know of is that they tend to be a bit pricier than other companies. I don't mind paying that extra bit because my goats gobble up their products like there is no tomorrow, and they do very well on them, but that is just my personal take on it. As far as I am concerned, feed doesn't do a darned thing unless the critters eat it.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

GoatCrazy said:


> ADM Alliance is a good company, the only downside to them that I know of is that they tend to be a bit pricier than other companies. I don't mind paying that extra bit because my goats gobble up their products like there is no tomorrow, and they do very well on them, but that is just my personal take on it. As far as I am concerned, feed doesn't do a darned thing unless the critters eat it.


thank you for your input GoatCrazy! I may get a bag of that then, just to see if they like it. I have no clue how much it's sold for (had to wait 5+min to get them to tell me what brand it was....and didn't want to disturb their day even more by asking for a price).

I think i'm going to move away from Grainland Select alfalfa pellets. I couldn't believe how much other stuff is in there in this last bag I bought. I think there were pieces of things stuck IN the pellets themselves...like they didn't even clean the machine after each use, so who knows what's in it now. sigh

maybe for alfalfa i'll just give to my doe in milk and no one else...make it stretch out a little more....


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

Catahoula said:


> Actually Chaffhaye has lots of stems. I feed mine just Chaffhaye in the summer. Then again, mine are all wethers...not working or producing goats. They do very well with just Chaffhaye and goat minerals.


Ye it has some stems. Compared to a traditional bale of alfalfa the stems are minimal. I've been feeding alfalfa hay for 5 years and that's my accessment


----------



## AdamsAcres (Dec 3, 2012)

I feed mine chaffhaye as a hay replacement and I absolutely love it. It cost me $13.50 bag/bale compared to the current $18.50 for a bale of alfalfa. There is ZERO waste and my girls are all healthy and shiny. Dry does get chaffhaye only and does in milk also get grain. All still get minerals, etc. as with any other feed. From time to time I give them a flake or two of regular alfalfa as a treat, but it's not our main staple.


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

sooo.....got a bag of the ADM Alliance alfalfa pellets, and it's just as bad! :angry: at first i saw the whole corn kernels, but wasn't too worried as i could pick them out. when i was going through it, i noticed other crap - pellets that are different colour and size to alfalfa pellets. i found a piece of plastic AND a feather!!!!!

i was so grossed out, definitely won't be buying that bag either! 

i think they just order the cheapest, crappiest quality feed from the mill because I can't see most people anytwhere else being ok with buying such messy pellets. 

sigh, so disappointed and exasperated!

do your pellets have a lot of other stuff in it???


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Wow, I wonder if the companies just send the bad stuff because you have no choices or the feed stores have a deal going so they can make more money per bag. 

I like ADM because of the better quality control that I always got from them. That is a shame that you can't count on quality.


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

nchen7 said:


> sooo.....got a bag of the ADM Alliance alfalfa pellets, and it's just as bad! :angry: at first i saw the whole corn kernels, but wasn't too worried as i could pick them out. when i was going through it, i noticed other crap - pellets that are different colour and size to alfalfa pellets. i found a piece of plastic AND a feather!!!!!
> 
> i was so grossed out, definitely won't be buying that bag either!
> 
> ...


That's awful....mine I get from Agway....they have no other stuff in them...


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

oh Karen, you don't know the half!

the bag it came in was just a plain bag, with a paper label on it. says it was packed in Puerto Rico.... sketchy!

and yes, the Caribbean gets a lot of crap that's not allowed in the US and Canada, things like pesticides, herbicides, pharmaceuticals, etc. and quality can never be assured. it's quite scary!


----------



## upthecreek (Jan 6, 2013)

*Alfalfa pellets necessary*

First thing i would do is (make contact)email or call the feed company and tell them about their bad feeds .
Number two i would take the bad bags back and get my money back or a decent feed . You also can ask to look at feed before buying it , they just simply slice into the bag and allow you to look , they then put tape over the slice .

I also have been told (many years ago)that the local feed store said 'i asked to many questions' (years back) but it's funny now they have answered all my questions because :all the "rich hunters" are demanding many of the things i was wanting and info i needed (now they greet me and ask if there anything they can help me with or do for me )lol .

In reference to what was fed "back in the days" , we might be quite supprised at the less performance they got back then . 
But also nothing can beat quality grazing , quality forage and quality grains werther it was 50 years ago or yesterday . If you have it then by all means use it !!!
About the moldy fodder , all you need to do is add a small amount of bleach .Also for fodder one can use Oats , Wheat , Corn , Rye and etc.

I do hope you can get your feed situation worked out (i know how aggravating it is .
Best to You ,
Shannon

Some one else mentioned about GMO , i would love to see what the test are proving about GMO ...... i hear about them all the time but never hear solid evidence ........ all i hear is GMO is bad for us over and over ............. someone said they were sending results but it turned out just to be another speech by someone .



nchen7 said:


> oh Karen, you don't know the half!
> 
> the bag it came in was just a plain bag, with a paper label on it. says it was packed in Puerto Rico.... sketchy!
> 
> and yes, the Caribbean gets a lot of crap that's not allowed in the US and Canada, things like pesticides, herbicides, pharmaceuticals, etc. and quality can never be assured. it's quite scary!


----------



## nchen7 (Feb 25, 2013)

thank you upthecreek for the advice! if I lived in North America, I would totally do all of those things, but unfortunately, doing that here will just get you more attitude and worse service. Trust me, I've tried with other things, and it just DOES NOT work! especially if a woman makes suggestions....it's like living in the 60's here....

for example, yesterday when I was waiting for them to get me the bag of alfalfa, I had asked if I could find the ingredients in the chicken feed that is made here. first he didn't know what I was talking about, then told me I wouldn't be privy to that information unless I purchased a bag of chicken feed that had a label on it (he wouldn't even let me see the label).

anyway, it's just a losing battle with things here.....so hard to do right by yourself, let alone your animals!

I will contact the feed company. That's a great idea. I'll take some pictures of the bad feed, and send it to them. Maybe even post it here so you guys can see what i'm dealing with!

as for GMO studies, there was a long term study done by a bunch of French scientists that was published late last year. There has been lots of uproar about it, and other scientists disputing their findings, but here's an article about that.
http://www.motherearthnews.com/natural-health/gmo-safety-zmgz13amzsto.aspx#axzz2ZOnskdfl

If you're really interested in learning more about GMOs, watch "Genetic Roulette", a documentary that came out last year about GMOs. in it sites a lot of research that was done by INDEPENDENT scientists (can never trust when someone or a company tells you that the scientists they hired actually tell you the truth), and personal experiences from farmers around the world. it's actually pretty horrifying.....


----------

